# Sticky  Current Laco B-Uhr Models Code Name List



## Uwe W.

I personally like Laco's recent trend of giving the watches in their B-Uhr collection city names. However, as they keep adding to that collection, I was starting to mix those names up, so I compiled this cheat sheet that lists all of the city named models. (Note: this list now includes the models introduced as part of the 2012 Flieger collection.)

Last update: 20-FEB-13

*Laco Beobachtungsuhr Code Names*


----------



## LH2

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

Thanks Uwe!


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

I was starting to mix names up too, so this is quite handy. Thanks!


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

I was quite excited by the use of Hannover - there's a personal story involved - but I was disappointed by the fact that it wasn't the handwinding that received that name. A few of us speculated in another thread as to the reasoning behind the names that were chosen; perhaps I should ask Laco for an explanation.


----------



## Janne

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

Personally, I do not like the names. Laco has always been in situated in one town.
I can understand famous targets. (OK, maybe a bit tasteless and morbid)
I can understand the towns and villages where the German bomber units were based.

All those towns are German, and were heavily bombed. That is the only (very loose) association.


----------



## nhs156

*Re: Laco Code Name List*



Janne said:


> Personally, I do not like the names. Laco has always been in situated in one town.
> I can understand famous targets. (OK, maybe a bit tasteless and morbid)
> I can understand the towns and villages where the German bomber units were based.
> 
> All those towns are German, and were heavily bombed. That is the only (very loose) association.


I'm personally glad they didn't name the models after towns where the bomber units being located (though I'm sure such units were present in many of the afore-mentioned cities, and the air ministrry was based in Berlin). I love the watches, but would find them even more appealing if they'd been worn by allied pilots not the Luftwaffe! That said - I've lived in both Munich and Berlin (though I'm not German) and have a particular fondness for Munich - so was pleased that my new 45mm will be the Munich edition.


----------



## Janne

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

Most bomber units were based on airfields close to the outskirts of the German area, in France, Denmark, Holland, Norway etc. Longer range that way. The Germans never developed a long range bomber.
(I am not mentioning the Eastern Front, as my knowledge is insufficient there, and that front was highly mobile)


----------



## Myron

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

I just think it's cool that they name their watches after German cities and I'm glad they avoid complicated and fraught connections to the war.

If I had a watch company, I could name my models after cool Michigan cities. I'd have the Ishpeming (a no-nonsense field style), the Pontiac (a chronograph), the Munising (the watch that never worked), and the Houghton (the watch that featured the highest tech).

Kind Regards to my Fellow Laco Fans,

Myron


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Laco Code Name List*



Myron said:


> If I had a watch company, I could name my models after cool Michigan cities.


I'm shocked you didn't mention Kalamazoo... that watch would have to feature Roman numerals and a retractable garrote as it was founded by Titus Bronson.


----------



## Myron

*Re: Laco Code Name List*



Uwe W. said:


> I'm shocked you didn't mention Kalamazoo... that watch would have to feature Roman numerals and a retractable garrote as it was founded by Titus Bronson.


You're so right, Uwe. It's also where Sojourner Truth is buried and happens to be the home city of Bell's Beer, which will be familiar to many WUS readers, I am sure.


----------



## Janne

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

Never heard og Bells Beer.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

Here's the Official word: the inspiration for the names came from Laco's desire to have a hidden reference to the airports located in major German cities. Hopefully they won't be upset that I've let that particular cat out of the bag; however, it's a connection that makes sense given the the Flieger collection were originally airmen's watches.


----------



## Myron

*Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*



Janne said:


> Never heard og Bells Beer.


Off-Topic Comment Follows:

Hi Janne,

While I do not know this for a fact, I'd bet you could find Bell's somewhere on Grand Cayman. I have seen it in the Bahamas. My advice is to steer clear of the amber, depending on your own tastes, of course.

Kind Regards to All,

Myron


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*

Updated and improved the list today. It was past due considering that a few new B-Uhr models were recently added to the Laco Shop.


----------



## SiebSp

*Re: Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*

I can't relate to all those city names for all the different models. It's quite cumbersome to have to consult a list to know which model someone is writing about.
I have bought a 42 mm Baumuster A handwound and a 42 mm Baumuster B handwound, before all those silly names were introduced. Probably by someone at Laco's marketing department who didn't have anything better to do.
B.T.W.: I love those watches.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*



SiebSp said:


> I can't relate to all those city names for all the different models. It's quite cumbersome to have to consult a list to know which model someone is writing about.
> I have bought a 42 mm Baumuster A handwound and a 42 mm Baumuster B handwound, before all those silly names were introduced. Probably by someone at Laco's marketing department who didn't have anything better to do.


Well, you need some way of differentiating the different models, and I far prefer a name than a standard Reference Number, which you would also have to look up.

For example, you tell us that you have two 42 mm handwound Laco models, one an A-Muster, and the other a B-Muster. But which ones? Do they use ETA or Miyota movements? Are the cases SS or PVD? Are the hands black, laquered blued, or heat blued? Do they use the latest bead-blasted case or the previous generation version?

With those silly names it's possible to know the exact specs of each model. Without them, I have no idea what type of Laco B-Uhr you have. Maybe there's a better way of differentiating between various models, but I don't know of one. It's worked well for car manufacturers for the past 100 years, so why not watches too?


----------



## watchma

*Re: Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*

Uwe, your list needs a little edit:

The Nürnberg model uses your so-called 'modern' case , not the original ;-)

Same error applies to the Aachen


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*



watchma said:


> Uwe, your list needs a little edit


Right you are. I'll change it with the next update - thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Off-Topic Re: Laco Code Name List*

List updated to add the Genf and Zürich models and to correct a few errors.


----------



## seekingw

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

it looks like Laco changed their mind, the two new models are named after Swiss cites ??


----------



## Uwe W.

*Re: Laco Code Name List*

I guess it's time I updated the list again, because it's not just Swiss cities, but cities in England and Japan now too. Quelle horreur!


----------



## teejnut

Thanks for the chart! I noticed the ref number for the Friedrichshafen is wrong. Should be 861753.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Uwe W.

teejnut said:


> the Friedrichshafen is wrong. Should be 861753.


Thanks for that. I'll be sure to include the right number in my next update!


----------



## tomek123er

Can You add the date of introduction / discontinuation of production of the model?


----------



## Uwe W.

tomek123er said:


> Can You add the date of introduction / discontinuation of production of the model?


I haven't been tracking that information, but I can contact Laco a see if that info is readily available. The list is a little out of date now, but I don't have any intent of updating it until the next batch of new models are in the catalog.


----------



## Shahini

Very useful chart!


----------



## sikiNS

Is this chart still up to date ?


----------



## StufflerMike

sikiNS said:


> Is this chart still up to date ?


No but the Laco web site is.


----------



## tbforbis

I hope to own a Laco one day!


----------



## Rickster27b

The list is a bit out of date now, but it is a good start to understanding Laco.. ..Thanks for posting all those years ago. 

Rick


----------



## The Professional

Thanks for this, it's good to know.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

As the chart in the first post isn't up to date any more, some of you might find the matrix from our website helpful...
You can find this also directly on our website with direct links (below is just a screenshot).


----------



## foxl

Laco Pforzheim said:


> As the chart in the first post isn't up to date any more


What about the *FLIEGERUHR ORIGINAL REPLIKA 45 (A and B Dial). *

Are they sold out? Or only limited edition?

BTW: are solid case-backs as spare parts available ( 42 mm and 45 mm diameter)?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

foxl said:


> What about the *FLIEGERUHR ORIGINAL REPLIKA 45 (A and B Dial). *
> 
> Are they sold out? Or only limited edition?
> 
> BTW: are solid case-backs as spare parts available ( 42 mm and 45 mm diameter)?


No, they are still available but not listed in the chart above as it has more or less the same technical specifications as Dortmund and Friedrichshafen. The differences (strap, crown, case back) could not be shown in the table as we wanted to have it as simple as possible.


----------



## DevOpsGuy

I got a few looks at my last customer site after telling them my watch was a replica of a German WW2 flight watch. Not like any of them were alive fighting for the allies back then. lol


----------

